# 5 Speed MT Repair (Maybe 6 Speed Swap)



## mcurran07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Picked up an 02 2.5l 5 Speed MT and there is visible damage to the bellhousing from a clutch that probably exploded. The transmission is leaking and this seems to be the source of the clutch feeling weak/slipping.

When I say visible damage, there is a inch sized hole punched through the bellhousing and cracks elsewhere. Gotta remove the trans and repair the damage and just getting an idea what direction to go here.

Is the transmission bellhousing removable if that is all that is needed?

If the trans requires replacement I can get another 5 speed for $400, but wondering if I could swap in a 6 speed as well. Thinking of the 6 speed MT from the Sentra Spec V or the later Altima.


----------

